

Whats the big effen deal -- Concrete UI programming with jQuery - collint
http://cometio.us

======
whalesalad
I really cannot see why this is useful at all. I don't understand the point,
and the examples didn't make it clear to me either.

------
geuis
Hmm, site's down. Could it be HN overloaded a server? Is this the beginning of
the "hack-effect"? =)

~~~
collint
Took myself down for a few minutes installing analytics. Just the plain old
dumb effect I'm afraid :D

